# German Watches



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

It's very rare that there are any German watches mentioned here.

What's wrong? The ones that I have (Trias, Elysee, Tauchmeister) seem to be perfectly good watches yet they don't seem to be collected on here. I think they often represent really good value for money and dare I say that they seem to me to be far better than the Russian watches that I've seen. (Or is that heresy??)

Or is it simply a case that the b**tards bombed your chip shop in the war?









Rob


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

on the contrary, the Germans make some of the best watches in the world! Trias is a good example of a cheap (but not budget) watches that are excelent vale for money. Sinn are german I believe, so are A Lange and Son who's watches sell for Â£1000's, and Muhle Glasthouse (spelling?!?)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I had a couple of Elysee a while back....turned out to be Germasian...

The movements on mine, at least, were.....how can I put politely without upsetting other owners?.........less than satisfactory.

OTOH Sinn, Glasshutte and others are top-notch.

Roger


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I've got two German watches, both Sinn and two of my favourite watches in my collection









*Sinn 103 ST*










*Sinn Flieger 356 II*


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I think about half my collection are German!

I have an Archimede pilot (as shown on the Friday thread), a Sinn 656, 2 Damaskos (DC57 and DA36), a Marcello C Nettuno 3 and 2 Stowas (Antea and Marine). All are excellent quality and finish, and I love the clean simplicity of their designs.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had a really nice Elysee which i liked a lot, sold it on though but Roger is right it did have a chinese movement, it never let me down though.


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

I have several Sinn mdoels at the moment, a Stowa Antea (which I took in a trade against a Stowa Prodiver), a Limes 1 Tausend and also a Muhle S.A.R.

They are all excellent quality, I think German watches are great value for money at the moment



























Alan


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

You will also find a lot of support for Stowa - as German as they come:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Quoll,

I really like that second pic...I dont know what model it is but its very tasty.

Roger


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Am I the only one who also quite likes Nomos?

Nobody has mentioned them. Okay you might not own more than one as their models do tend to be similar but they do have a clean classic look and now use in house movements.

Meistersinger are another moderately priced maker, and have a RLT13 homage.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive owned a limes romulus in the past (someone on here bought it,cant rem who







) ,not true german as it used an eta 2824/2 but the case was made by limes (very well made) and the movement was nicely decorated ,theres some cracking german makes out there my favs are glashutte,nomos and meistersinger.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

German's are great engineers...great cars - great watches...


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> German's are great engineers...great cars - great watches...


That is one nice looking watch!

I mulled over buying a Dornblueth Cal.99.0 a few years ago and ended up spending the money on a home renovation instead. Guess who's idea that was.

Wear it in good health


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a Stowa Antea and a Jochen Nienaber Retrolator, so sufficiently pro-German here!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have three Elysee watches and find them to be well made and reliable, mind you they do have ETA & Miyota movements









*Elysee `Open Heart`, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*



















*Elysee `16319` Miyota 8200 series, 21 Jewels. *










*Elysee `16320` Miyota 8200 series, 21 Jewels. *


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I've got a Laco. Like Stowa and Sinn, the movement is Swiss - are there any German movements?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I've got a Laco - it's a superb watch. Like Stowa and Sinn, the movement is Swiss.

Are there any German movements?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh don't have one yet.......but have sent a small deposit in to secure the Stowa Marine when they are released in late November


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh Alan, I adore those Lacos

never realised they were German.

Which is the same for Elysee, they are everywhere in France. Along with Seiko Citizen and the designer marks (cK etc) you see them in every shop. I always thought Elysee was French , as in Champs.

well you live and learn.

I would love a German watch, It was seeing a Sinn 656 that got me into collecting in the first place, I've still not got one and am heavily leaning towards a 756 or Damasko DC56 these days.

Andy


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I have an ASTRO-AVIA quartz chrono ,"made in Berlin". It looks remarkably like a Breitling Navitimer.I am happy with it even though the slide rule outer ring is for "show"only!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have owned a Sinn 142 and a Muhle Glashutte SAR; both excellent watches. Personally I never give it a thought that they are German and don't really differentiate them from Swiss, they all use Swiss movements after all









I have mulled over the idea of getting another Sinn, but haven't been able to pull the trigger


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

dapper said:


> ....
> 
> Are there any German movements?












I once also had a kienzle with its own in-house auto movement...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

My Laco flieger,definitely in my top three favourites,ticks all the right boxes and cant wait to wear it again


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If only that Laco flieger was undated, it would be damn near perfect


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive had a few Sinns now (142, 856, EZM2) and the Laco above... All great quality









Ive become a bit of a Sinn fan I have to say... at the price point theyre hard to beat. Their no nonsense Germanic design is quite someting.

I also had a Fortis which I believe is German too...

(all with Swiss movts...  )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK after all these high flyers here`s some more `prosaic` examples of Germanic Horology from the former German Democratic Republic









*RUHLA, Made In GDR, UMF-24 unjeweled Pin-Pallet movement c1970`s? *










*UMF RUHLA, Made In GDR, UMF-24 unjeweled Pin-Pallet movement c1950`s/60?*










*SAXON, Made In GDR, UMF-24 unjeweled Pin-Pallet movement c1970`s?*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just remembered these two which have German movements









Actually it`s quite possible that they are completely German made with just the `Services` logo added, something that the company did a lot of over the years









*Services Despatch Rider c 1920`s?*










*Services Electric, 17 Jewel UMF #25 Movement, c1970*


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

I seem to have a few German watches

Sinn 203,UTS Adventurer,chrono and 1000m diver,Nomos Tetra,Stowa Prodiver and Seatime,Schauer Day Date Zentral and chrono#6 Zeitmeister one hand and a Berg Marine.

Have owned Sinn,Damasko,Limes and Muhle Glashutte.

I hate German watches







Seriously i think they are great value for money.I have also owned and own Omega and Breitbling and my favourite watch is my Omega 1999 Speedy,pure class.

Its what turns you on and you can buy without compramising yourself or your family.

Martin


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm sure I have some German Timexes somewhere


----------

